# Does Anybody Have A Lyft Amp For Sale?



## Arthurpreneur (10 mo ago)

Hello everyone i was wondering if anybody has a Lyft Amp for sale, message me here or text me 310 279 6436


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Ted Fink said:


> If I had one I'd pay you to take it. Fu$king pink piece of $hit


me too


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I love my Lyft Amp. It has saved me from _many_ speeding tickets. I also like that it is easier for customers to spot me. 
For all you guys who are embarrassed to identify yourselves as a Lyft driver, why are you a Lyft driver?
OP - they show up on eBay often but these guys who hate them so much sure love them when setting the price.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Lyft is an uber ******ed sister in a pink tutu.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

haji said:


> Lyft is an uber ******ed sister in a pink tutu.


So why do you drive for someone you think that of? Are you that desperate?


----------



## Lyft.Driver (Sep 13, 2021)

Mine is in repair when I get it back and it is 100 percent restored you can have it for free. I will text you then on the number you provided.

And all others here: The OP kindly asked for a Lyft AMP. If you don’t have one then just don’t post here. No one wants to read this BS. Really no one.


----------



## Lyft.Driver (Sep 13, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> If I had one I'd pay you to take it. Fu$king pink piece of $hit


If you don’t have one then just don’t reply here. That simple.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I just finished a ride where the lady was walking home and saw my Lyft Amp where I was parked on a side street and it reminded her she could get a ride. 
I fairly often get requests from people who walk out of bars and see me then remember they don’t have to risk driving home. 
It does generate income.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lyft.Driver said:


> If you don’t have one then just don’t reply here. That simple.


I don't have one and I'm posting here.

I don't have a Lyft Amp
I don't have a Lyft Amp
I don't have a Lyft Amp
I don't have a Lyft Amp
I don't have a Lyft Amp
I don't have a Lyft Amp

Sorry if you don't like my post. Feel free to submit your complaint to my Customer Experience Department.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lyft.Driver said:


> No one wants to read this BS.


So don't read it. Nobody's holding a gun to your head and forcing you.

These posters who tell other people what they may and may not post are hilarious!


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

elelegido said:


> So don't read it. Nobody's holding a gun to your head and forcing you.
> 
> These posters who tell other people what they may and may not post are hilarious!


And annoying. Damn Liberals!


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

I used mine as target practice at the gun range, sorry but no.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> Anyone not wanting to read BS is on the wrong website...


That is sad


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Lyft.Driver said:


> No one wants to read this BS. Really no one.


Actually, I do. After reading the thread title, that's the only reason I opened this thread.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

elelegido said:


> I don't have one and I'm posting here.
> I don't have a Lyft Amp
> 
> Sorry if you don't like my post. Feel free to submit your complaint to my Customer Experience Department.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jst1dreamr said:


> And annoying. Damn Liberals!


Let me run that by @Lyft.Driver and see if it's ok to post that.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I have a Lyft Amp v1.0, still in the box. Saving it for my kidz inheritance.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Lyft.Driver said:


> you don’t have one then just don’t post here. No one wants to read this BS. Really no one.


You really are new aren't you?


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

In chicago and suburbs you might as well paint a bullseye on the side of your car while your at it, if you want to use a LYFT amp. People dial 311 and make up complaints, Libertyville (and others I'm sure) has written tickets saying it's red and blue which is reserved for emergency vehicles and don't forget about the car jackings. It's good to have in many situations but use your head.


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

Lyft.Driver said:


> Mine is in repair when I get it back and it is 100 percent restored you can have it for free. I will text you then on the number you provided.
> 
> And all others here: The OP kindly asked for a Lyft AMP. If you don’t have one then just don’t post here. No one wants to read this BS. Really no one.


Is LYFT charging you for the repair? How did you start the process? The battery in mine died, I did use it occasionally.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

_Once Upon a Time (aka my Lyft Journey)_

-I signed up for Lyft in 2017.
-I sold my Lyft Amp on Ebay in 2018.
-I sold my Lyft Jacket on Ebay 2019.
-In a fit of rage, after being "Switcheroo'd" from a 45+ min Surge DF ride to a non surge min fare, deleted the app off my phone. 2019

The End.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

New2This said:


> You really are new aren't you?


#freshmeat


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> I have a Lyft Amp v1.0, still in the box. Saving it for my kidz inheritance.


Your wife will probably get it in the divorce...


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Yea I still have one. Brand new and never been used. What are we talking here? 4 figures? 5??


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Uberyouber said:


> Your wife will probably get it in the divorce...


She hated that I did rideshare, probably would not be interested, but she would be welcome to take it in the divorce. She can have the Uber amp too.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I still have mine. Opened, but still in the box. It is a collector's item now. Only 30,000,000 just like it out there. I'd like to get a power supply for it and run it in the house.

Edited to add:

Oh, this thing is USB powered. I can run it in the house. Nifty. Like a lava lamp, except not at all like a lava lamp.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> She hated that I did rideshare, probably would not be interested, but she would be welcome to take it in the divorce. She can have the Uber amp too.


She could probably use it as your tombstone...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I still have mine. Opened, but still in the box. It is a collector's item now. Only 30,000,000 just like it out there. I'd like to get a power supply for it and run it in the house.
> 
> Edited to add:
> 
> Oh, this thing is USB powered. I can run it in the house. Nifty. Like a lava lamp, except not at all like a lava lamp.


I hear it really gets the girls in 'the mood'.
That and a bottle of Thunderbird wine and a $4 spliff.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Did Lyft quit giving them out? Just wondering. Mine is still somewhere collecting dust.


----------



## Shadoe7 (9 mo ago)

Lyft.Driver said:


> Mine is in repair when I get it back and it is 100 percent restored you can have it for free. I will text you then on the number you provided.
> 
> And all others here: The OP kindly asked for a Lyft AMP. If you don’t have one then just don’t post here. No one wants to read this BS. Really no one.


Hello there where you send your for repair?? I live in Los Angeles


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Arthurpreneur said:


> Hello everyone i was wondering if anybody has a Lyft Amp for sale


Have you ever tried Marshall amps? They go to 11.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I want the eyelashes for my headlights. Thier even better... the rob me pink sign or car jack me plug was never desired. But I really want the lashes.
They will look great on my pink car..p.s I am not


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> I want the eyelashes for my headlights. Thier even better... the rob me pink sign or car jack me plug was never desired. But I really want the lashes.
> They will look great on my pink car..p.s I am not


They would look sweet with the original pink glow stache.. 










You'd look like a cross dressing flamboyant Yosemite Sam


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Cheapings the transportation industry..


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

I too am looking for one. Hit me up if you have one your willing sell.


----------



## Stealth (Sep 8, 2020)

Atavar said:


> I just finished a ride where the lady was walking home and saw my Lyft Amp where I was parked on a side street and it reminded her she could get a ride.
> I fairly often get requests from people who walk out of bars and see me then remember they don’t have to risk driving home.
> It does generate income.


And this is how people end up on the news murdered or raped 

A lyft lamp doesn't mean someone is a lyft driver as this thread clearly demonstrates with someone trying to buy a lamp


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

Stealth said:


> And this is how people end up on the news murdered or raped
> 
> A lyft lamp doesn't mean someone is a lyft driver as this thread clearly demonstrates with someone trying to buy a lamp


And if you checked my post you would see I have posted my earnings from Lyft and Uber.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stealth said:


> And this is how people end up on the news murdered or raped
> 
> A lyft lamp doesn't mean someone is a lyft driver as this thread clearly demonstrates with someone trying to buy a lamp


Along those lines, I am in the market for a 'used' handgun. 38 cal or less. Preferably numbers already filed off.

Doing research for a doctorate thesis I'm writing.


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> Along those lines, I am in the market for a 'used' handgun. 38 cal or less. Preferably numbers already filed off.
> 
> Doing research for a doctorate thesis I'm writing.


Good luck with that. Sorry.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Stealth said:


> And this is how people end up on the news murdered or raped
> 
> A lyft lamp doesn't mean someone is a lyft driver as this thread clearly demonstrates with someone trying to buy a lamp


How do you figure? Every ride I take is through the app. Are you saying that someone with no trade dress at all is safer than a car with trade dress? With the Amp it changes color per customer and tells them in their app what color to look for to find the right car. Does your mythical bad guy psychicly know what color the customer is looking for and has hacked his app to be able to control the color? 
The customers app also describes the car and gives them my license number and a picture of me. 
Your reasoning is flawed.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Along those lines, I am in the market for a 'used' handgun. 38 cal or less. Preferably numbers already filed off.
> 
> Doing research for a doctorate thesis I'm writing.


Bastid, you realize that if you file deep enough that the numbers cannot be recovered you have weakened the frame enough to make it unsafe to fire.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Atavar said:


> Bastid, you realize that if you file deep enough that the numbers cannot be recovered you have weakened the frame enough to make it unsafe to fire.


Yea, I know.
But, it only needs to work once ... I can fill the weak spot in with a dot weld.
It'll hold long enough.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Atavar said:


> How do you figure? Every ride I take is through the app. Are you saying that someone with no trade dress at all is safer than a car with trade dress? With the Amp it changes color per customer and tells them in their app what color to look for to find the right car. Does your mythical bad guy psychicly know what color the customer is looking for and has hacked his app to be able to control the color?
> The customers app also describes the car and gives them my license number and a picture of me.
> Your reasoning is flawed.


Hey, back in the olden days when I was driving, we used to get 'flags' all the time. You know, people walking up to the car and wanting to go for a ride without using the ap.
Usually during drunk shift outside the bars.

Does that still happen?
Would having a beacon make it more _likely_ to happen?


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Seamus said:


> _Once Upon a Time (aka my Lyft Journey)_
> 
> -I signed up for Lyft in 2017.
> -I sold my Lyft Amp on Ebay in 2018.
> ...


I gave my Lyft jacket to a homeless guy that was digging through a dumpster when it was cold. Still see him around wearing it. I’m surprised it didn’t fall apart but I’m just helping lyft market themselves


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Shadoe7 said:


> Hello there where you send your for repair?? I live in Los Angeles


Inquiring minds want to know. Is there a place that repairs these? Really!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Stealth said:


> And this is how people end up on the news murdered or raped
> 
> A lyft lamp doesn't mean someone is a lyft driver as this thread clearly demonstrates with someone trying to buy a lamp


No, but a functioning app that operates and responds to the app does mean someone is a Lyft driver.


----------

